# what is a LOWRIDER



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

ok for us non cali people id like to know what exactly makes a vehicle be officially a LOWRIDER, LOLO whatever???????? it seems to be a chevy dominated class ..but is it 13's/14's that make it official or does it have to have hydros? im a minitrucker and as soon as you strap some 13's on that bodied truck its now a LOWRIDER in my eyes so its all about the 13's for me...thats why i ask true lowrider guys when is a ride oficillaly a lowrider?...you throw big rims on a car and lift the shit out of it people call them DONKS but ive been told only an IMPALA can be a DONK ? 

so all opinions welcome what makes a ride a true LOWRIDER ??????????? 

also what are vehicles that should not be a LOWRIDER ? like new cars should they be done lowrider style or should it be a rwd bigbody to really be a lowrider? i know they had a whole other mag just for EURO style loriders which would seem to classify your fwd cars..civics, escorts, cavilers, corolla, so on?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Lowrider is a state of mind.... I am a lowrider the cars I build and drive are low....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are a bunch of definitions

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lowrider


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 01:53 PM~18485896
> *Lowrider is a state of mind.... I am a lowrider the cars I build and drive are low....
> *




thats whats up right there!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18485896
> *Lowrider is a state of mind.... I am a lowrider the cars I build and drive are low....
> *


x2 i dont let anyone on this site tell me what a lowrider is and isnt some people on this site buy too much into the shit people here feed them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 4 2010, 12:56 PM~18485910
> *here are a bunch of definitions
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=lowrider
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: "somethin invented by the messicans with hydrolics" :uh: :uh: :uh: 
fuck on somewhere tho, real tock.. an no undercover, that isnt directed towards you..


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18485896
> *Lowrider is a state of mind.... I am a lowrider the cars I build and drive are low....
> *


i feel ya on that im a MINTRUCKER its inthablood  

but theres BOMBS, EUROS, VIP STYLE, DONKS, LOWRIDERS, MINITRUCKS, RAT RODS...and so on but from what i gather is if its low and on 13's/14's with whitewalls its in the class of a lowrider? but now you see like swift car club and knockturnal and stuff building these radical type lowriders on 26"+ rims so i couldnt class it the same as a 64 impala on 13's and dros


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

1. A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 4 2010, 11:14 AM~18486060
> *i feel ya on that im a MINTRUCKER  its inthablood
> 
> but theres BOMBS, EUROS, VIP STYLE, DONKS, LOWRIDERS, MINITRUCKS, RAT RODS...and so on but from what i gather is if its low and on 13's/14's with whitewalls its in the class of a lowrider? but now you see like swift car club and knockturnal and stuff building these radical type lowriders on 26"+ rims so i couldnt class it the same as a 64 impala on 13's and dros
> *


A bomb on gangster whites and moon hubcaps is just as much a lowrider to me as a 63 on 14's or a mini truck on 18's ... I do draw the line at big rims though , I just can't see a old scho on 30's being a lowrider .....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

TO ME ITS ANYTHING THAT LOOKS GOOD IN 13-14 in SPOKES N WHITEWALLS :nicoderm:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 4 2010, 11:45 AM~18486272
> *TO ME ITS ANYTHING THAT LOOKS GOOD IN 13-14 in SPOKES N WHITEWALLS :nicoderm:
> *


That's kinda narrow minded , what abou 4 bar hubcaps? Those were 14 and 15 inch , artillerys were 16 inches , and what about supremes and cragars ? Those were O.G rims ...I stand by my og post , lowider is a state o mind , it's all in what you make of it ...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 01:04 PM~18486417
> *That's kinda narrow minded , what abou 4 bar hubcaps? Those were 14 and 15 inch , artillerys were 16 inches , and what about supremes and cragars ? Those were O.G rims ...I stand by my og post , lowider is a state o mind , it's all in what you make of it ...
> *


couldn't agree more..

shit don't even have to be customized. u take a bone stock 64, but got an OG vato loco rolling that shit.. mowfukkin lowrider!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 03:04 PM~18486417
> *That's kinda narrow minded , what abou 4 bar hubcaps? Those were 14 and 15 inch , artillerys were 16 inches , and what about supremes and cragars ? Those were O.G rims ...I stand by my og post , lowider is a state o mind , it's all in what you make of it ...
> *






speak on it rev


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I WILL TRY HARD ASS FUCK TO KEEP IT SHORT..i PROMISE.. WITHOUT GETTING 
INTO THE EURO THING, OR WHO DICTATES WHAT?
(HISTORY IS HISTORY)
WHEN GUYS WERE COMING HOME FROM THE WARS OF THE 1940'S 
(ALL RACE'S) IN SMALL TOWNS. CITYS AND BARRIOS ACROSS THE US,
GUYS WOULD FIX UP THE CARS THAT WAS AVAILABLE TO THEM.
(NO JAP CARS, NO FRONT WHEEL DRIVES)
SOME GUYS WERE GEAR HEADS FROM BEFORE THE WARS.. 
(SAME WITH BIKERS) JUST LIKE NOW THINGS ARE A LITTLE DIFFERENT FROM STATE TO STATE.. SOME OF THE EARLY RIDERS WHERE OLD HAND ME DOWN
CARS, THAT WERE SORT OF DISCARDED BY SOME HOT RODDER S. GUYS WHO DID 
NOT HAVE ALOT OF MONEY WOULD TAKE HAND ME DOWN CARS AND DO THE BEST THEY COULD WITH THEM. I THINK THE LATE 40'S EARLY 50'S CARS STARTED TAKING ON, ALL KIND OF PERSONALITY'S COLORS, PIPES, MODS ECT..
ALOT OF SO CALLED HOT ROD TRENDS OF THAT DAY, WERE BORROWED FROM 
SOME LOWRIDER OR ANOTHER,, FOR EXAMPLE ALL THE MERC'S AND CHOPPED TOPS 
...FUCK HALF A PAGE...AND I HAVE NOT ANSWERD A SINGLE QUESTION..
( I TRIED,, :uh: I FAILED.. :uh: ) LADY'S AND GENT'S HYDRO HAS LEFT THE BUILDING ! SORRY


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

The word "lowrider" is hard to explain actually. 

The first thing that comes up in average people's mind is this:
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa67/pa...10/lowrider.jpg
A late 50's/early 60's B-body GM with hydraulics, seen in every 90's gangster rap music videos. 
They are my favorite type of lowriders, I only build 58-67 Impalas because I find them interesting. 


But actually there are lot of different classes: bombs, trucks, competition hoppers etc etc. 

Basically it means a car with lowered suspension, but you cant really explain where is the line, but you know that this is a lowrider...
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2418/246610..._5d36873bd3.jpg
...and this is not
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments/f7/600...cer_civic_2.jpg



As I said, you cant explain where begins the lowrider culture and where it ends, but when you look at the certain car, you know if its a lowrider or not.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Sep 4 2010, 03:38 PM~18486828
> *The word "lowrider" is hard to explain actually.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 12:04 PM~18486417
> *That's kinda narrow minded , what abou 4 bar hubcaps? Those were 14 and 15 inch , artillerys were 16 inches , and what about supremes and cragars ? Those were O.G rims ...I stand by my og post , lowider is a state o mind , it's all in what you make of it ...
> *


I WASNT TALKING ABOUT THE WHEELS,I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE VEHICLES THAT LOOK GOOD TO ME IN 13-14in SPOKES N WHITEWALLS :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 4 2010, 12:20 PM~18486099
> *1. A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver
> *


Yea.what he said. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 4 2010, 12:20 PM~18486099
> *1. A customized car whose springs have been shortened so that the chassis rides close to the ground, often equipped with hydraulic lifts that can be controlled by the driver
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Sep 4 2010, 05:46 PM~18487851
> *I WASNT TALKING ABOUT THE WHEELS,I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE VEHICLES THAT LOOK GOOD TO ME IN 13-14in SPOKES N WHITEWALLS :nicoderm:
> *


IS THESE NOT LOWRIDER? :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Lowriders started with Cragars, Rockets , supremes. Any vehical with a lowered suspension with small tires and rims which at the time were 14's.
Lowriders started using True Spoke in the early to mid 70's.

Lowriding is a life style


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 06:39 PM~18488171
> *IS THESE NOT  LOWRIDER? :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY ALL THOSE WHEELS THAT YOU MENTION LOOK GOOD ON VEHICLES THAT ALSO LOOK GOOD ON SPOKES IMO :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe a little breakdown for those not in the know....

LOWRIDER


















BOMB


















EURO









NOT A LOWRIDER CATEGORY (Just my opinion though some might agree with it)


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 5 2010, 11:54 AM~18491723
> *Maybe a little breakdown for those not in the know....
> 
> LOWRIDER
> ...



this is how i see it also


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 5 2010, 11:54 AM~18491723
> *
> BOMB
> 
> ...


damn this bomb is badass!!! anyone know what year this is??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Sep 5 2010, 07:53 PM~18494766
> *damn this bomb is badass!!! anyone know what year this is??
> *


ITS A 38 CHEVY BRO


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2010, 04:13 PM~18500028
> *ITS A 38 CHEVY BRO
> *


thanx that shits badass :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

is the WRONG to make it a radical lowrider...kinda like a cassanova ???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18537071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bigger wheels... like casanova....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Use the wires from the Monte Streetburner kit...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 10 2010, 06:52 PM~18537071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell no!! for those who dont know......derrick (jaggroo)? spelling? 3 time truck of the year with his 720 "wrapped with envy" put out a vett called "ALL WRAPPED UP" that car was done out top to bottom, and it just recently sold for $5,000! when i saw the for sale pics....i couldnt believe how some one could throw down $50,000+ to build it, then let it fall to its sad state it was in and go for $5,000!!! :angry: :0 
do some research josh and build that bitch up!! kind of like a ressuraction?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 11 2010, 12:34 AM~18538747
> *hell no!! for those who dont know......derrick (jaggroo)? spelling? 3 time truck of the year with his 720 "wrapped with envy" put out a vett called "ALL WRAPPED UP" that car was done out top to bottom, and it just recently sold for $5,000! when i saw the for sale pics....i couldnt believe how some one could throw down $50,000+ to build it, then let it fall to its sad state it was in and go for $5,000!!!  :angry:  :0
> do some research josh and build that bitch up!! kind of like a ressuraction?!
> *


 :thumbsup:  :yes: :drama: :drama:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/hoppin-hydros-1-24-DIA...33#ht_500wt_928


how about these ...the 24's wont fit up front so how about these gold 20" spokes....btw only pics of all wrapped up i could find was where it was for sale and it looked beat...so where can i see pics of the vette in all its glory :biggrin:


----------

